# Goal: Hit 155 before end of summer and switch to unsweet tea



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Currently at 172 and 28% body fat, aiming for 155 and 21% body fat. I can't stand coffee but I need caffeine to function and concentrate (stimulant for ADHD.) I had been drinking a can of Mountain Dew a day, and various other soda also sometimes. 

My goal is also to cut out the Mountain Dew and replace it entirely with unsweet tea. I think I'll allow myself one soda a week of the non caffeinated variety. 

I'll have my meds for hypothyroidism soon, that should help.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! Hope you reach your goal. It's great that you're cutting down on caffeine. I'm having a hard time doing that myself.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck. I had to completely cut out caffeine recently as I've developed an intolerance to it. Can't even have a cup of tea  

Depending what it is you like about the soda (thats such a weird word!) you could buy a bottle of carbonated water, and mix fruit juices with it, I often have pomegranate juice mixed with carbonated water and ice, it's much healthier than a fizzy, but still nice


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Good luck! Hope you reach your goal. It's great that you're cutting down on caffeine. I'm having a hard time doing that myself.


It's not the caffeine I'm cutting, in fact tea has more than Mountain Dew, but I'm cutting out the fake sugar (high fructose corn syrup.)

I'm also not putting sugar in my tea.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

So I allowed myself a dew a few days ago and let me tell you I now think it's NASTY!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Ha, I did the same thing a few months ago.

I was drinking 5 cokes per day... I made the switch because it was taking a toll on my teeth. I looked up tea and decided to give it a try. I found I can drink green tea plain, it's not too bad. I've actually come to enjoy it. Plus, it's quite a bit cheaper than coke.

I've had a couple of cokes, but they don't taste like they used to. 

Good luck with your health goals!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Low Carbing is the truth.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing is the truth for everyone. Low carb never worked for me at all. Replacing those carbs with whole grain and multigrain versions works.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Revenwyn said:


> Nothing is the truth for everyone. Low carb never worked for me at all. *Replacing those carbs with whole grain *and multigrain versions works.


I'd like to hear the details of your adventures in low carbing.

Since you seem to think grains aren't carbs I don't have a lot of confidence in your ability to understand and implement low carbing.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No I understand that grains are carbs. I actually gained weight when my family stopped eating carbs during the "low carb" craze. I went from 150-215 when we cut the carbs. Nothing else in my lifestyle changed. When we reinstituted carbs, albeit whole grain versions such as brown rice, whole wheat pasta, sprouted multigrain bread, I started losing weight once again.

It's not carbs that's the problem. It's overprocessing. White bread and other items with white flour are the problem.

I know what works for my body. Low carb did not. I would appreciate it if you would stop posting in my thread if all you're going to do is try to proselytize.


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck! Good call quitting soda. Sometimes when I have an urge for a soda, I just ask myself "would a water suffice?" It almost always does. 

Are you going to exercise too?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck!  I've lost 20 pounds since last year fairly easily, but there's about 10-15 more I know I'm going to have to work hard to loose. I find it's so true about cutting something out, then to go back to it to find it disgusting to you now. Sugary drinks do nothing for you, so definitely swapping for water or tea is your best bet. Green tea helps you loose weight too, so bonus.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

kostyalevin said:


> Good luck! Good call quitting soda. Sometimes when I have an urge for a soda, I just ask myself "would a water suffice?" It almost always does.
> 
> Are you going to exercise too?


I do exercise. 90 minutes of cardio a day and 3 hours of weights a week, plus 50 push ups every day (today I did 35 because I'm majorly cramping due to Aunt Flo) and I usually do around 300 crunches too, but again I just did half of my normal due to the same reason.

I've got a thick core and a large waistline, and it will always be large even if I get down to that 19% body fat. I'm built with wide shoulders and bust and then it tapers to my hips which unfortunately are barely larger than my waist... and they shrink too when I lose weight. I do however have an impressive set of abs. They'd just be more toned if I lost some more belly fat.

Ironically when I lose around my waist my bust grows though. Not that it's a problem to my husband.



LaRibbon said:


> That's weird...28% body fat is supposed to be in the healthy range...


While 28% body fat isn't that awful for a woman, ideal is somewhere between 19 and 25%. Under 16% is worrisome however.

I know I will NEVER meet the BMI, because for me to meet the highest that the BMI wants me to weigh I would have 14% body fat. But I know that although I would still look "heavy" at 5'4" 155 (I would be a size 12-14) that I would be within the ideal body fat range.

At any rate, the unsweet tea thing is working pretty well. I also drink around 3-4 liters of water a day.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

That's a lot of cardio, plus exercises, a week! I went through the weight loss; 190lbs to 125lbs in less than a year, I'm 22 now so it could be that it might be easier for me... I know you can do this because your motivation shows. But by the goal sets you are posting, personally I would think it is a bit too much, but, that's you. I am not trying to consult you as I am not a professional. Losing weight too fast can mean stretch mark scarring. Since you are around 172, weight loss will be faster than let's say at 140lbs and down. 1-3lbs a week after the first few weeks is perfect. There is no timing goal that should be set, it should be your lifestyle - but I can understand if it helps you motivate yourself! My busts also appear bigger when I lose weight - because my tummy gets smaller, breasts tend to stay and hang on there for a while, until they eventually shrink along with arm flab and tummy.

50 minutes 3x of cardio a week is great. Walking, jogging, anything that makes your heart beat fast to get that metabolism going and burning fat. The first 30 min of cardio doesn't do much, it's after that all the calories are being burned.

My current rule is eat whatever I want, just not too much. Making sure not to pass your calculated BMR - basal metabolic rate, as a girl, low metabolism, and 5'5" height, my own is 1400 calories to maintain my weight. I allow a splurge only once a week, I save my urges for the weekend  Good luck


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck,

Have you tried pills instead if you need caffeine? I haven't tried caffeine pills but I assume it works the same without all the additional crap that's in soda and fizzy energy drinks. :stu


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah the caffeine pills simply have too much caffeine for me at once. I take my UNsweet tea (meaning NO sugar at all) a little bit at a time as I lose focus. 

Oh and I'm trying to lose about 17 pounds in the course of three months so that's a little over five pounds a month. So a little over 1.25 pounds a week. Not a big deal at all. 

In regards to the bust... no it's not just an appearance of getting larger since I measure myself meticulously. They actually do GET larger. I don't have arm flab. My tummy's flat, I just want to get toned. I have rock-hard abs but I want them visible.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*[Thread edited. Let's let OP have her thread back..]*

Good luck with your goal Revenwyn.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the thread clean up.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

For a while I cut down on sodas and corn syrup and took a long walk everyday. I lost about 40 pounds in four months. I've gained some of the weight back because I started indulging on sodas too much and don't exercise as frequently. I need to get back on the wagon. I feel gross.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Down to 160.


----------

